# Merak 2002 Seatpost size



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all

Please could anyone tell me the size of the 2002 Merak's seatpost? The 2001 Merak had a 27.2mm post, but that's too small for my 2002 model..thanks in advance.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please could anyone tell me the size of the 2002 Merak's seatpost? The 2001 Merak had a 27.2mm post, but that's too small for my 2002 model..thanks in advance.



32.4 mm... Campy used to make a seatpost this size. I don't know if they still do, but you can buy shims for your Merak to fit a 27.2 mm.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

enac said:


> 32.4 mm... Campy used to make a seatpost this size. I don't know if they still do, but you can buy shims for your Merak to fit a 27.2 mm.



Thanks Enac, that's a big bugger of a post, do you know anymore about the changes to the Merak for the 2002 season? It seems they really beefed up the V107 tubing over the 2001 version.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Bob,

in your locall ironworks you can make shim from 2,6 mm thick metal sheet and use 27,2 mm seat post.
That's what I do with my non 27,2 mm frames.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Total Cycling sells shims for $10 or $15. I'll take a look at my two Merak frames this weekend, and let you know about the differences that I notice.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok thanks, Oh bugger shims; I don't like the sound of that (snobby I am). Can I not buy a nice seat post in that size, doesn't have to be Campagnolo?


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> Bob,
> 
> in your locall ironworks you can make shim from 2,6 mm thick metal sheet and use 27,2 mm seat post.
> That's what I do with my non 27,2 mm frames.


No ironworks in my local area Ante, thanks anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

Ribble bikes sells Campy seat posts in the diameter that you are looking for.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Flateric

10-4 Dude tanks for that, I'll check it out.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Both my yellow Merak and my blue Merak have De Rosa stamped in the bottom bracket. The yellow Merak has Race written over the the V107 Badge and the blue one does not. Hope this helps.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

enac said:


> Both my yellow Merak and my blue Merak have De Rosa stamped in the bottom bracket. The yellow Merak has Race written over the the V107 Badge and the blue one does not. Hope this helps.



Hi Enac

Many thanks for checking. Also do you know what year the Merak was made 'without' the V107 Race tubing, your blue/black one? Do they both have the same size diameter seatpost and chainstays, top and downtubes, as each other? Thanks again.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't know what years the Merak was made with or without the V107 "Race" tubing. The only tube that appears to be larger is the seat tube. All other tubes appear to be the same.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

HI Enac

Appreciate you help. Sorry one more thing, both your Meraks have the 32.4mm seatpost size?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

No. The yellow merak has a 32.4 and the blue merak has a 27.2.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

enac said:


> No. The yellow merak has a 32.4 and the blue merak has a 27.2.



It sounds like you have a 2001 Merak in blue/black as I once had, but without the De Rosa logo stamped into the top of the BB. Please could you describe if there is any different riding feelings between the two Meraks, as I have not yet ridden the 2002 version? Does the V107 Race tubing, with the larger diameter seat tube, make any difference to the stiffness and ride of the bike? Many thanks.


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

just check my posting in the other thread about the meraks!


----------

